# Long term storage bottles



## Sammyk (Jun 14, 2013)

I am wondering if there is a way for long term storage of wine bottles that have been washed.

We have many heavy duty Styrofoam coolers that could be into use.
Can we add a Kmeta solution to the cooler that has oxy cleaned bottles?

How long could they be stored that way prior to bottling?


----------



## dralarms (Jun 14, 2013)

I store mine upside down and wash and sanitize as needed.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 14, 2013)

For how long do you store them? They are rinsed used bottles upside down in the box when we pick them up and the box is dirty from sitting outside. So I store them right side up and the box tapped shut.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 14, 2013)

For used bottles, you can clean them and store them in boxes as you do, then do a quick clean/rinse and a shot of K-meta before bottling.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 14, 2013)

I store mine upside down to keep stuff out and so they are dry, I had a few get mold from moisture in them.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2013)

My father built 2 "rolling bins". 

These are 5' X 5' X 5' boxes (formica insid and out), mounted on casters. 

The boxes have no lids, but the fit perfectly under my work benches. 
I wash the bottles, dry them on a bottle tree overnight, then simply dump them into the bin. 

I do not lid the bins. My thinking is that I prefer fresh air is better than trapped stale air. 

Think about it this way.. What are these bottles? They are clean glasses. If you had a glass in your cupboard, one that has not been used for a month or so, would you still drink out of it? You may rinse them first, but you would not really worry about it being contaminated.

When I go to use the bottles, I simply give them a squirt with k-meta and I am good to go.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with John. If your bottles are thoroughly washed prior to storage they should be in pretty decent shape for bottling. 

I try to keep them in a dry, dust free environment. Prior to bottling I give them a good rinse with one step and a splash of k-meta and I am ready to go.


----------



## clight385 (Jun 14, 2013)

I keep used bottles that need to be cleaned upright in boxes. When I’m in the mood I’ll clean a batch and let them dry on a bottle tree. When dry place them back in boxes neck down. When it’s time to bottle I’ll give each a spray of K-meta and then place on the bottle tree till I’m ready. The bottles could sit for 5 min. or maybe an hour depending on how fast I’m moving. I had thought the bottle tree was a luxury item for wine making but as much as I use mine, and the time/space it saves I’d recommend getting one if you don’t already have one.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 14, 2013)

My approach is similar to John's. Rinse well when empty and hang on the bottle tree to dry. When dry, I put them upside down into boxes for storage. When I get a case or two, I break them back out for the soaking/delabeling, then hang on the tree again and back into the cases upside down.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2013)

BB, 

I am rather regular when rinsing out bottles immediately after use. This will save you SCADS of time later on. (just wanted to be sure and make that point).


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 14, 2013)

I wash them in hot soapy water as soon as emptied. I just picked up 12 cases of 750 and have used oxy to clean them but don't want to put them back int the dirty boxes they were in when we picked them up.
What about spritzing kmeta in the bottle and storing them upright in the case? I could put a clean towel over the open cases to completely cover to tops of the bottles. How long could I keep them that way? And then a quick rinse before filling with wine?


----------



## dralarms (Jun 14, 2013)

If your box is dirty, then take 3 paper towels and fold them to 1 1/2 and line the bottom of your box.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 14, 2013)

JohnT said:


> BB,
> 
> I am rather regular when rinsing out bottles immediately after use. This will save you SCADS of time later on. (just wanted to be sure and make that point).



You and me both. I firmly believe that by doing it that way, other than getting the label off, you really only need to spritz with KMeta before you bottle. 

I'm the same way with carboys. Once they are empty, they are rinsed well and drained. I'm also getting in the habit of storing them with a solid bung and a couple cups of kmeta solution in them. When it's time to use again, all I need to do is dump out the meta.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 14, 2013)

I thoroughly clean, bleach and rinse my bottles, then line my boxes with paper towels and store them upside down. When ready to use I rinse them with k-meta stick them on the tree and bottle away.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 17, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> I thoroughly clean, bleach and rinse my bottles, then line my boxes with paper towels and store them upside down. When ready to use I rinse them with k-meta stick them on the tree and bottle away.


 
I would advise against using bleach (or any other form of chlorine) when cleaning anything related to wine.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree with not using bleach.Especially on rubber tubing and plastics. I actually use pink powder stuff I get from Spagnol's. Sani-something , not home right now and can't remember what its called. I just refer to it as bleach


----------

